# LS1/2 in '68-'70 GTO



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok, I did a search and did not find the answer I am looking for. 

If anyone out there has put an LS engine in a '68-'70 GTO, I need to know how much of a PITA it was to get in. What type of mods to the tranny tunnel, etc..... Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

I want to put an LS1 w/ M6 into a gutted shell of a car.


----------



## Ragtop70 (May 18, 2006)

The "pro touring" section of the Chevelle forum at www.chevelles.com has lots of info on LS1 swaps.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It will cost around $800 with these conversion parts from Year One. Use the promotion code "thanks10" for an additional 10% off during checkout.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

This is great info. Thanks. 

I had no Idea that yearone would have conversions. I thought they were an all original type of vendor. Thanks for the discount code too.

I found American Touring Specialities through the Chevelle forum. I might end up going through them for the motor mounts and clutch stuff but I'm not sure yet because I still have a lot of research to do.

Thanks again.


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

I put one into my 1970 GTO conv. I struggled and couldn't get it in and went to the local car show and spoke w/ quite a few guys who did it. The general consenses was the only way to go was the kits from Street and Performance. The customer service is fantastic and they stand behind everything they sell. They don't sell other peoples kits they have theirs made. They will do the conversion too. These guys do this stuff and trust me there are many aspects of this you could find out the hard way.They walked me thru several problems and are very knowlegable. Welcome to Street and Performance good luck the web site is very informative to let you know what steps to take and when. Jim


----------

